# Franklin County



## BACK STRAP (Nov 7, 2004)

Franklin County is back on the map.I hunted there friday morning and seen five bucks. The first buck had a good looking beam on the right side but the left side was broken off clean at the skull. If he would have had both sides he would have been 17" inside spread. The other 4 bucks was from a 3 point to a 8 point. Friday afternoon I seen 4 does and saturday morning I seen 3 does and two bucks.I did not see any chaseing all weekend.


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 8, 2004)

*franklin co.*

I hunted Franklin Saturday morning and afternoon.  Saw a doe about 7:30.  It slowly made its way along the woodline in the pasture.  About 20 mins. later a nice 8 pointer was hot on her trail...wouln't stop running for anything.  I blew on my grunt 3 times and finally blew it so hard it squealed.  It finally stopped and I shot...the buck jumped and darted off. It stopped at a fenceline and I had another shot on it, but I was shaking to bad to shoot.  Went to check for the blood trail...NONE.  No hair, blood, meat, nothing! : While looking for the blood, a spike came out and I sat in the field.  It had his nose to the air, taking in the doe's perfume.  After a couple of minutes he was on the trail of the doe and took off.  Anyways, my scope ended up beeing about 3 feet off. My gun fell off the tailgate of my truck that morning, but I didn't think it would be off.  Boy was I wrong  .  I had to resight it.  That evening my brother was with me and 4 does and 2 bucks came out.  Got a nice 6 pointer!    Overall this weekend was good.  The cool weather really made them come out.  The RUT is almost here!  Good luck to everybody!!!!


----------



## BACK STRAP (Nov 9, 2004)

*beginnersluck*

where about in franklin county do you hunt?


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 9, 2004)

off of hwy 328 in Gumlog.  It's only about 80 acres of pasture/hardwoods and a swampy area where the river backs up.  Where you at?


----------



## BACK STRAP (Nov 10, 2004)

*location*

I hunt a private lease off hebrun church road. It is close to hwy 59 and bold springs road.


----------



## willbuck (Nov 10, 2004)

*North of Victoria Bryant State park*

The small bucks are starting to chase - the big ones are still laying low and waiting.  Killed a 17inch 8 pointer with good mass on Sunday morning.  Weighed 188 on the hoof.  Biggest one taken off of the property since we started managing the herd.  Seeing 3 different bucks this am (11/10) and about 4 doe s.  Looks to be hot and heavy in about a week and a half.


----------

